# cannondale super six for sprinters



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys

is the super six 2010 stiff enough for sprinters?

thanks 
leo


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

leo_NM said:


> hey guys
> 
> is the super six 2010 stiff enough for sprinters?
> 
> ...



if liquigas use that, I think you can


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

leo_NM said:


> hey guys
> 
> is the super six 2010 stiff enough for sprinters?
> 
> ...


Yes, not quite a System though.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Devastator said:


> Yes, not quite a System though.


Seriously? So the System is stiffer than the Super?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

intence said:


> Seriously? So the System is stiffer than the Super?


Hands down no question, only the 10 Super is close.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes the system six was really stiff.... but now the 2010 has the same shape if you look the tube and size.. I think.. on the system six the bb box was in aluminium and the rear triangle in alu too..


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can't beat the alum on the rear triangle, system had the same caad 9 spec on second half of the frame.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

very stiff, i have the hm and you really feel the stiffness when hammering out of the saddle.


----------

